# Our bee hive!



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

We set our bees this morning.
Pam's Pride: Setting the Bees! Top Bar Hive Part 3

Pam's Pride: Top Bar Beehive!

Pam's Pride: Top Bar Beehive! Part 2


----------



## Ur5hittingMe (May 1, 2011)

We set ours a week ago, darn things flew the coop a day or 2 ago... 2nd year, 2nd try to raise bees. Think we are done trying.. Also used top bar hive both times.. 
Hope you have great luck with yours... Nothing worse than watching money fly away. twice...


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

I think I will cry if they fly away! I am not sure I could do it again. I would just have to leave it and see if another swarm took it over. 
We went out to set up the feeder...yeah that did not go so well! On the way back up to the house I got stung on the tip of my middle finger. I am allergic to bees....so it is nice and swollen! :gaah: I am just going to try and refill the feeder and set it out there next to the hive in a little bit.


----------



## StrayDog (May 2, 2011)

Looking at your hives they are a bit different than what I see around here. Yours are mainly horizontal where most around here are vertical. I am not sure if it makes a difference but wonder if anyone had information. I can't imagine them leaving a nice new home but although we have always had them around here the hives remain full and I check up on them from time to time.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

So far it looks like my bees are doing good. I went out this morning to check on them and there is a flurry of activity around the entrance! I have not opened the lid though to see how they are doing.
I am not sure what you mean about mine being horizontal?? They will have to build their combs vertical with this set up. The bars (hence top bar) go across the top inside and then they build the combs vertically off of them.


----------



## StrayDog (May 2, 2011)

PamsPride said:


> So far it looks like my bees are doing good. I went out this morning to check on them and there is a flurry of activity around the entrance! I have not opened the lid though to see how they are doing.
> I am not sure what you mean about mine being horizontal?? They will have to build their combs vertical with this set up. The bars (hence top bar) go across the top inside and then they build the combs vertically off of them.


Most all hives here look similar to the attached photo. Yours is just different than what I am accustomed to seeing in our area. Wondered if it would make any difference. Regardless it sounds like your on your way so hoping to see some followup pics as things progress.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

Ok, now I see what you mean. I am the only one around here with a top bar hive. All of them look like the one in your picture....except mine. LOL!


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

I checked my hive tonight and they look great!!! I got a picture but it was not really a good view. I want to wait a few more days and then I will try to get some better pictures and post them to my blog. They have a nice size comb going and it is going the right direction! YAY!


----------



## StrayDog (May 2, 2011)

PamsPride said:


> I checked my hive tonight and they look great!!! I got a picture but it was not really a good view. I want to wait a few more days and then I will try to get some better pictures and post them to my blog. They have a nice size comb going and it is going the right direction! YAY!


Good news there Pam... Looking forward to the pics. :beercheer:


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

*Bee-a-thon 2011* :2thumb: :beercheer:

Announcing Bee-a-Thon 2011 - Honeybees and Beekeeping - MOTHER EARTH NEWS


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Be careful with pesticides and some fertilizers.I have bees around my florida holly,even a coupel bumble bees and lots of butterflies and hummers.So I'm a little worried about that DE we put out for fleas.


----------



## StrayDog (May 2, 2011)

Pam, just wanted to drag this post up since its getting late in the season... How did things progress? :beercheer:


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

I had a professional bee keeper out about a month ago because they were about to swarm. We expanded the slats so they had more room and then they did not swarm. I have not been into it since because it has been raining nearly everyday here and that makes them very aggressive.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Well, I am the teacher after all--- I just HAD to know..how bees make honey...

The bee gets pollen from a flower and takes it to the hive, putting it into another bee's mouth...that bee chews and chews mixing it w. his saliva until it becomes a thick substance; he then spits it into a honeycomb; water evaporating from this substance leaves honey in the honeycomb.

And that's the truth!!


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

Well, I am hoping I get a lot of bee spit!! :flower:


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

JayJay said:


> Well, I am the teacher after all--- I just HAD to know..how bees make honey...
> 
> The bee gets pollen from a flower and takes it to the hive, putting it into another bee's mouth...that bee chews and chews mixing it w. his saliva until it becomes a thick substance; he then spits it into a honeycomb; water evaporating from this substance leaves honey in the honeycomb.
> 
> And that's the truth!!


Humm... Not quite the way I know bees make honey-they take "nectar" from flowers and then they spit it back into the the honeycomb and let it "dry" and it reduces down by over 85% into honey. Pollen tends to collect on their bodies and they move it from plant to plant/flower to flower and pollinate plants.
They fly from flower to flower and collect the nectar from hundreds of flowers and it all gets stored in their special nectar stomach, which then kinda adds enzymes that break it down a bit and convert it to the more "sugary" nectar and then they put it in the hive.. another bee will come and eat that and it gets further conversion and then it gets regurgitated into the comb and the other worker bees will "fan" it with their wings to dry the extra water out and when it is just right they cap it for later eating.
They do occasionally eat pollen but it is not what they use to make honey. Pollen will be mixed with honey and turned in to "Royal Jelly" when they need to make new queens. 
I don't have bees but want some even tho I am horribly allergic to stings. I tend to study what ever strikes my fancy and bees was one of the strikes! lol


----------

